

Ultimate Quality Development System - DougWebb
http://divmod.org/trac/wiki/UltimateQualityDevelopmentSystem

======
DougWebb
I'm curious to hear what developers think of this development approach; in
particular the idea of creating a separate version control branch for every
ticket. My company has creates around 1000 tickets per month; at least half of
which are software items for the various software products we develop. Do you
think UQDS would work with that many SVN branches being created each month? It
seems excessive.

